# Rocky Mountain Experience...



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

I always thought that was an interesting design. I've never heard it called an Experience though. Is that the same frame as the Rocky Mountain Cirrus?


----------



## Santana SS (Oct 27, 2004)

rollercam said:


>


What are you do'in with that turbo and intake in the background?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Sweetness said:


> I always thought that was an interesting design. I've never heard it called an Experience though. Is that the same frame as the Rocky Mountain Cirrus?


the Cirrus has slightly longer chain stays, the rest is the same.

Carsten


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

the experience was produced in 91 and 92 in orange decals and fork one year and pink for the other year ( i forget which one)

It was there mtn. trials bike and came with shorter cahinstays than the cirrus as mentioned above. It was kind of a neat bike in that it was meant for the very technical rider, came with a rock ring that covered all three rings, deore dx group, wolber AT-20 rims and a rigid fork.

The cirrus was produced from 1991 to 1993 and came with Deore XT and Rock Shox mag 21 fork. There was a limted edition model that had a Halson Inverson fork on it for 1994 and came with black decals, but it was just left over '93 stock. 

1993 was the year that rocky tried to enter into the US market and offered perspective dealers their bikes basically on consignment. Not many sold and Rocky was left with a tremendous amount of 1993 stock and ended up being purchased by Teldon which is a printing company that makes calenders.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Carsten said:


> the Cirrus has slightly longer chain stays, the rest is the same.
> 
> Carsten


It (cirrus) also had a different bridge between the chainstays. On the cirrus it was a straight aluminium tube, on the experience its a curved aluminium plate.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

rollercam said:


> the experience was produced in 91 and 92 in orange decals and fork one year and pink for the other year ( i forget which one)


Orange was 1991, Pink was 1992. I still have several of the matching pink Tange Bigforks and forty or so girvin rockrings from them.

The entire european shipment for 1992 (and one third of the total model production run that year) ended up in canada's capital region (200 bikes) after an incident when the shipping container of them arrived in europe. The euro distributor opened the crate, pulled two boxes off the end to inspect, found missaligned frames, and rejected the whole shipment. Rocky was thus stuck with 200 built bikes, potentially all damaged frames, and no customer for them. The mega-rich owner of one of the local rocky dealerships (pecco''s velo) learned this, and bought the whole container load from rocky mountain for $200 CASH per bike (with this guy, $40,000 was like petty cash fund stuff). At the time the bikes retailed for $1399cdn, so Pecco's pulled the rockrings, powergrips, and saddle pads off (sold them seperately), priced the bikes at $900 complete, and sold 198 of them in the ottawa area. Why 198? Because the only two defective frames were the ones they inspected at the end of the shipping container, and also closest to where the doors opened/closed. I see several a week still, mostly used by commuters now.



> It was there mtn. trials bike and came with shorter cahinstays than the cirrus as mentioned above. It was kind of a neat bike in that it was meant for the very technical rider, came with a rock ring that covered all three rings, deore dx group, wolber AT-20 rims and a rigid fork.


Actually they called it a woods bike model at the time. Some members of the later rocky mountain flowriders team used the model in the mid-90s. There's a review of the 91 model in the july 1991 issue of bicycle guide (along with a trimble unlimited 140, an alpinestars ti mega, and a bontrager racelite).


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

Santana SS said:


> What are you do'in with that turbo and intake in the background?


I just had the expeller housing from the turbo and Stainless steel exhuast manifold ceramic coated and had planned on upgrading my current ride with the T3-TO4E turbo and programable engine management. but decided instead to ditch RWD in favour of an early Impreza AWD and swap the north american spec STI bits over so everything you see there is for sale. I was taking pictures of everything at the same time.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> mega-rich pecco'


I recall Peccos and Betrand got similar deals with Blizzards and Experiences(?) a year or two before or after that.

Hey Dee: long shot, but do you happen to have a copy of the 1989 Rocky Mtn catalogue?

Cheers,

Geoff


----------

